# Downtime Suggestions-Advice for ACL/meniscus knee injury



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If you need surgery get it ASAP. You won't be able to snowboard for about six months after surgery so get it done now so you can be ready for next season.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with Qball. Treat asap and use the therapy to get back and stronger. I tore a labrum a few years back and I am stronger since because I learned so much in physical therapy


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

^^agree with these guys. Surgery, rehab, PT.

buddy of mine blew out his knee playing basketball right before Christmas in 2009. He finally had surgery in August of 2011. Needless to say he has not been on a board since 2009 - he's missed our last three annual ski/snowboard trips (which included 2 pretty rad trips to UT) and he gained about 50 pounds. No joke.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

david_z said:


> ^^agree with these guys. Surgery, rehab, PT.
> 
> buddy of mine blew out his knee playing basketball right before Christmas in 2009. He finally had surgery in August of 2011. Needless to say he has not been on a board since 2009 - he's missed our last three annual ski/snowboard trips (which included 2 pretty rad trips to UT) and he gained about 50 pounds. No joke.


my brother blew his acl playing ball too, got surgery in october 2010 and he is still not 100%. So i would get surgery as soon as you can because the recovery is pretty long.


----------



## Ang227 (Mar 22, 2012)

Qball said:


> If you need surgery get it ASAP. You won't be able to snowboard for about six months after surgery so get it done now so you can be ready for next season.


Thanks for responses. Planning on doing surgery, but the docs just wanted to wait to let my knee's swelling/bruising go down a bit so upcoming visit is for them to assess it better. 

And yeah I'm concerned about packing on the poundage too--joints already have it hard enough.


----------



## Hammer31 (Mar 3, 2012)

Bad injury, dont even worry about boarding right now, this is something that will affect the rest of your life.
What are their plans with the meniscus? What type meniscus injury is it? 
Since your ACL went it makes it easier to repair the maniscus since they can really open the knee joint during surgery. 
Ice the hell out of it and get into surgery ASAP so you can start recovery.
DO NOT PUSH IT! Rest it! Follow Doc's orders to the T.
When i have my bad injuries i play sim games on the internet to pass time. lol
If your interested give me a PM


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Sorry for your injury. I tore my ACL playing basketball in September and had my ACL surgery Oct 15, 2011. I told my PT to push me during therapy and I did everything they wanted me to do and more. Was discharged from PT 2 months post surgery and did a gym workout since then. I unfortunetly had to cancel a Dec and Jan trip but I was able to get my doctor to clear me to ride for my trip this week to Vail. Today was actually my first day riding since surgery. Rode for about 4 hours before my knee told me it had enough. Do not push your knee when you come back, most people take about 2 years to feel 100% back to normal after the surgery. If your insurance will cover it make sure to get a Don Joy Brace. I used mine today riding and it definetly helps. Good Luck with your Recovery.


----------

